# Can you have too many plants?



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

Some could shade others out but more plants is never a bad thing.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

You can overcrowd the plants. For stems, when you cut the tops and leave the bottom in you can reach such a high plant density that water flow and light will be reduced in some areas. This will lead to leaf or plant damage. A smaller effect can be seen in leaf size. When plants are crowded you can see a reduction in leaf size.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I guess it really depends on the kinds of fish are involved. If a person has fish that love open water, they'll survive, but they are not going to be happy if deprived of their swim space.

As for the plants themselves, as long as everything is growing, happy and you don't mind maintaining them, then no.

I say the same thing about houseplants. If I could have them in every nook and cranny of my house, I would. Even spoiled myself to a bromeliad today as it has been a long week and it's pretty.


----------



## Deator (Aug 19, 2016)

For fauna I have, 10 harlequin rasbora, 20 neon and 10 lemon tetra, 15 ish shrimp, 2 siamese algae eater, 7 zebra danio, 1 oto, They all seem to be loving the space so far. I guess I need to stop being a plant hoarder and give some away. lol


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Have had my tanks really overgrown from time to time. I do like the lush look but just like mentioned in the thread I would say it is impossible with massive plantmass to give all the plants enough light. Sooner or later shaded plants and or lower parts of plants will start releasing leaves that are a waste to keep and eventually they will die in those parts. If you really want a big plants mass you will have to select your species and plan their placing carefully and keep a set maintainance routine. 

It's a shame really, kinda like it when the plants live their own lives to some extent and fill out the tank themselves.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

You can also have certain plants that don't play well with others, if you research allelopathy.

Also, your oto will be a lot happier in a school.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You can have too many floaters...


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

You can never have too many plants, but eventually you may run out of aquarium...


----------



## Deator (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah my oto, I have had bad luck with them. Started with 4.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

I find certain combinations aren't as good as other combinations (could be allelopathy or simply outcompeting nutrients), but I also like a lush, almost jungle scape. Mine is getting out of hand though and crowding is a real concern, especially for my AR mini.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

Actually my Pogostemon helferi is fine but doesn't grow as quickly as it could due to just being blocked out by everything above it. It's even more overgrown than in that pic and this weekend will be spent doing some significant maintenance.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Deator said:


> Yeah my oto, I have had bad luck with them. Started with 4.


What do you feed them?


----------



## Deator (Aug 19, 2016)

Wafers and cucumber.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Show us your tank though, I personally love jungle tanks.


----------



## Deator (Aug 19, 2016)

So this is my first attempt at a planted tank.I have been trimming the Ludwigia like crazy, and have just added a few wisteria plants. I will be planting another ozelot sword when the roots are longer from the shoot. For lighting I am running 2- 54watt 6700k, and 2- 54watt 10000k lights for 8 hours a day. I only dose flourish once a week, and excel daily, and root tabs every 2 months. I have a soil base with a rock cap. Tank has been up for about 4 months.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it looks good.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

I seem to like jungle'ish tanks more than scaped ones as well. 
I just let mine get out of hand until its just TO much then trim back. Ive lost a couple fish this way as well though (mostly Rams) who freak when they lose their space. 
Right now my 55 Im about to move everything to is getting quite jungle'y.

I had to trim a TON of ludwigia out. I should have RAOK'd it again but Ive just been SO busy. I may do a cool one soon with that some nice moss and a few other bits.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

+1 looks great op


----------



## elisagrace (Aug 31, 2016)

The more plant you grow, the more it will beautify the tank with greenery. So never be afraid of planting plants.


----------

